# [TIP] gentoo-sources gentoo-r6

## koma

Anche se maskerato il nuovo source dentoo è fuori ve  lo consiglio è strapatchato (999 patch contate) è un 2.4.22 quasi effettivo =) .

Testato funziona bene

solo un'accortezza

cambiate il link simbolico /usr/src/linux .

----------

## paolo

Ma aggiorni spesso il kernel?

Che vantaggi ti da questo nuovo rispetto a quello vecchio che avevi?

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## koma

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Ma aggiorni spesso il kernel?

 

non molto spesso in genere aspetto il kernel della distro in modo da essere sicuro che non da problemi. *paolo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Che vantaggi ti da questo nuovo rispetto a quello vecchio che avevi?
> 
> 

 

Un kernel aggiornato spesso ma non sempre è più sstabile ma di sicuro ha features aggironate e compatibili coi nuovi programmi  (bootsplash ad esempio con i kernel molto vecchi nn va).

E anche una maggiore velocità e aderenza al sistema operativo è il suo cuore cambiarlo spesso ti assicura un buon funzionamento  :Wink: 

 *paolo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ByEZz,
> 
> Paolo

 

Bye  :Smile: 

----------

## shev

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Ma aggiorni spesso il kernel?
> 
> Che vantaggi ti da questo nuovo rispetto a quello vecchio che avevi?
> 
> 

 

Fosse anche solo per i bug e i buchi di sicurezza (certo, versione nuova può significare anche nuovi bug...), oltre naturalmente alle migliorie delle precedenti funzioni o l'aggiunta di nuove. 

E poi abbiamo tale possibilità, usiamola!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Bentornato Shev

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Bentornato Shev

 

Grazie!  :Very Happy: 

/me quasi commosso  :Wink: 

----------

## koma

Sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeev!!!!!! Grande uomo!

----------

## bsolar

Io andrei su pfeifer-soruces che è il beta del gentoo-sources.

----------

## paolo

Io vengo dalla vecchia scuola dei sysadmin.

Aggiorno ogni morte di papa e solo se è estremamente indispensabile.

Un po' più spesso per i miei desktop dove invece mi stressa rimettere tutte le patch che solitamente metto e che mi dimentico  :Very Happy: 

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## koma

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Io andrei su pfeifer-soruces che è il beta del gentoo-sources.

 .. traduci il pfeifer? perchè prefeir nemmeno c'è  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *koma wrote:*   

>  *bsolar wrote:*   Io andrei su pfeifer-soruces che è il beta del gentoo-sources. .. traduci il pfeifer? perchè prefeir nemmeno c'è 

 

Si che c'e'

 *Quote:*   

> fat@cccp fat $ cd /usr/portage/sys-kernel/
> 
> fat@cccp sys-kernel $ ls pfeifer*        
> 
> pfeifer-sources-2.4.20.1_pre11.ebuild
> ...

 

----------

## koma

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *koma wrote:*    *bsolar wrote:*   Io andrei su pfeifer-soruces che è il beta del gentoo-sources. .. traduci il pfeifer? perchè prefeir nemmeno c'è  
> 
> Si che c'e'
> 
>  *Quote:*   fat@cccp fat $ cd /usr/portage/sys-kernel/
> ...

 

doh....

----------

## paolo

Io credevo fosse il gs-sources la beta del gentoo-sources (che fantasia di nomi!)

Però potrebbero anche scrivere due righe di descrizione in più   :Cool: 

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## IgaRyu

comque melgio restare alla r5

installata la r6 non mi vede piu i drivers della cam....

Joe

----------

## shev

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> comque melgio restare alla r5
> 
> installata la r6 non mi vede piu i drivers della cam....
> 
> 

 

Giusto per smentire il buon Joe (  :Wink:   senza rancore) e restare in tema, credo che chi usa i gentoo-sources sia meglio passi alla nuova versione, causa bug di sicurezza che affligge le precedenti versioni (< -r6) ( maggiori info qui ).

----------

## Yans

appena emergata la r6 non ho avuto nessun problema, devo dire che sono state introdotte un bell po di novità   :Smile: 

----------

## IgaRyu

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *IgaRyu wrote:*   comque melgio restare alla r5
> 
> installata la r6 non mi vede piu i drivers della cam....
> 
>  
> ...

 

Consiglierei un ripasso del vocabolario  :Smile: 

In cosa mi smetiresti ? il mio intervento era riferito ai drivers della mia cam e resta vero il fatto che i drivers per la Logitech 4000 NON funzionano con la r6

Smentire non credo fosse  il verbo più adeguato nel caso del tuo intervento  :Smile: 

Dispiaciuto per la (dovuta) precisazione .... un Joe sempre in attesa del maltempo tanto paventato qui nel nord est.... ore 17.29 un sole che spacca le pietre  :Sad: (

----------

## shev

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Consiglierei un ripasso del vocabolario 

 

Obiezione vostro onore, il teste usa l'ironia immotivatamente!

* accolta *

Dicevo di "smentire" il qui presnete signor Joe poichè dai documenti a me pervenuti, parvemi di leggere la seguente frase:

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> comque melgio restare alla r5
> 
> 

 

che palesemente pare invitare la corte a non servirsi della più recente versione del kernel, adducendone solo in un secondo istante la motivazione. 

Per tanto vostro onore, vista la valenza generale dell'affermazione dell'imputato, la cui successiva precisazione non fa che addurre il motivo delle sue esternazioni senza nulla togliere alle parole incriminate, chiedo che il qui presente signor Joe venga condannato a fare ammenda ed aggiornare il proprio sistema.

E' tutto vostro onore.

/me torna a sedersi accanto al suo Tux di peluches formato gigante

 :Laughing:   (fine siparietto comico. Cmq scherzavo, ho tirato dentro la tua "smentita" solo per introdurre il discorso, non era nulla di personale, avrò sicuramente capito male la tua frase, non c'è problema  :Wink:  )

 *Quote:*   

> un Joe sempre in attesa del maltempo tanto paventato qui nel nord est.... ore 17.29 un sole che spacca le pietre (

 

Da me ha appena iniziato a piovere, e puntualmente uno sbalzo di tensione ma fatto cadere quasi tutte le macchine...    :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## IgaRyu

Mha ...  :Smile:  quanto me suona de unghie sullo specchio gh gh gh gh gh 

Joe

----------

## _Echelon_

kernel r6 emergiato  :Smile:  posso trasferire il .conf sul nuovo kernel o devo rifare la conf da capo ?

Grazie !

----------

## shev

 *_Echelon_ wrote:*   

> kernel r6 emergiato  posso trasferire il .conf sul nuovo kernel o devo rifare la conf da capo ?
> 
> Grazie !

 

Puoi tranquillamente utilizzare la configurazione del vecchio kernel per quello nuovo (se era sempre un gentoo-sources tanto meglio). Ovviamente prima di compilare dai una rapida occhiata per controllare se è tutto ok.

Se invece usavi un altro kernel allora usa pure la vecchia config, ma da cmq un'occhiata, meno veloce questa volta, per vedere le nuove opzioni e controllare se ne mancano di vecchie.

----------

## Yans

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Obiezione vostro onore, il teste usa l'ironia immotivatamente!
> 
> 

 

Obiezione rifiutata, torni a sedere   :Very Happy: 

dolcetto scherzetto   :Razz: 

----------

## shev

 *Yans wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dolcetto scherzetto  

 

L'ultimo bambino che m'ha detto questa frase (erano un piccolo gruppetto durante l'ultimo halloween) se visto lanciare un'occhiata truce come mai ne ha viste e sbattere la porta in faccia. C'è rimasto malissimo (e io ovviamente mi sono poi sentito una m***a. Anche se vorrei vedere voi mentre siete lì spaparanzati sul divano di casa vostra, libera, in dolce compagnia, sentite suonare alla porta e angosciati andate a vedere chi mai può essere, temendo il peggio... e zac! Un gruppo di bambini vestiti in modo assurdo, alti due mele o poco più che ti "minacciano" con quella frase. Non ci ho visto più   :Laughing:  ).

Quindi fa un po' tu...    :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## IgaRyu

Shev ma dai le risposte complete pero che cavolo  :Smile: 

Il vecchio config lo puoi usare ma devi avee l'accorteza dopo averlo copiato nella dir del kernel nuovo di fare un 

```

make oldconfig

```

Joe

----------

## cerri

Non e' assolutamente vero, basta copiare il file .config nella dir del nuovo kernel e fare make dep ecc.

----------

## IgaRyu

Bravo .. complimenti  :Smile:  cosi ti perdi eventuali settaggi nuovi  :Smile: 

il make oldconfgi praticamente fa un merge tra il vecchio ed il nuovo .config integrando le tue precedenti configurazioni con evenutali nuove features

Joe

(non ho detto che se usi il .config da solo cosi com'è non funzioni ... ma ti perdi le nuove features del kernel  :Smile: 

----------

## cerri

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> Il vecchio config lo puoi usare ma devi avee l'accorteza ...

 

 :Wink: 

----------

## IgaRyu

insisto DEVI avere l'accortezza ... altrimenti il kernel viene compilato con le configurazioni del vecchio ... a sto punto che cavolo ricompili a fare  :Smile:  ????

Un joe dubbioso sul fatto che riesca a farsi capire  :Smile: 

----------

## bsolar

Make oldconfig non è affatto mandatorio, si può anche fare un make menuconfig con revisione delle nuove opzioni a manina e quindi salvare (anche se non si è cambiato nulla).

Io faccio così generalmente.

----------

## IgaRyu

Coem diceva Frank Sinatra... non c'e' peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire  :Smile: 

Joe

----------

## bsolar

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> Coem diceva Frank Sinatra... non c'e' peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire 

 

'make oldconfig' in alcuni casi può non funzionare. Il punto CMQ è che 'make oldconfig' non è affatto un passaggio obbligato e si può ottenere lo stesso risultato in altri modi. È tuttavia comodo se si vogliono sapere esattamente le "novità" ma almeno per quanto mi riguarda preferisco metterci le mani di persona.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bsolar wrote:*   

>  *IgaRyu wrote:*   Coem diceva Frank Sinatra... non c'e' peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire  
> 
> 'make oldconfig' in alcuni casi può non funzionare. Il punto CMQ è che 'make oldconfig' non è affatto un passaggio obbligato e si può ottenere lo stesso risultato in altri modi. È tuttavia comodo se si vogliono sapere esattamente le "novità" ma almeno per quanto mi riguarda preferisco metterci le mani di persona.

 

Io personalmente faccio sempre un buon vecchio make menuconfig.

----------

## IgaRyu

ohh ragazzi riprendetevi !!!! non ho mai detto che sia l'unico modo !!!!!

Mado' ma che avete il tampaz di traverso stamane  :Smile:  ??????

----------

## _Echelon_

grazie a tutti   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bsolar

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> ohh ragazzi riprendetevi !!!! non ho mai detto che sia l'unico modo !!!!!

 

Scusami, mi è sembrato di capire l'opposto da queste frasi:

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> Il vecchio config lo puoi usare ma devi avee l'accorteza dopo averlo copiato nella dir del kernel nuovo di fare un
> 
> ```
> make oldconfig
> ```
> ...

 

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> insisto DEVI avere l'accortezza ... altrimenti il kernel viene compilato con le configurazioni del vecchio

 

Volevo solo puntzualizzare che non è che "devi" avere l'accortezza di fare oldconfig, se "devo" fare qualcosa vuol dire che non ho alternative.

Probabilmente o io ho capito male o tu ti sei spiegato male. Le incomprensioni capitano.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## IgaRyu

ok se ti fermi al verbo DEVI vuol dire che nei prossimi treads cerchero di usare un italiano piu limitato e piu compresso .... avrei voglia di avviare un flame ma mi astengo dico solo che 

'devi avere l'accortezza'  suona in un modo 

'devi'  letto da solo  suona in un altro

un joe un po stufino di dover precisare

----------

## bsolar

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> un joe un po stufino di dover precisare

 

Non "devi" precisare, puoi, se ci tieni.  :Razz: 

PS: no, seriamente, volevo solo puntualizzare quella che mi sembrava una piccola imprecisione, senza offendere o irritare nessuno, chiarendo le effettive possibilità a disposizione. Per me la questione è chiusa, a meno che qualcuno non abbia altro da aggiungere.

----------

## IgaRyu

Tocca bsolar visto che qui sono tutti professori .. di nulla ...  :Smile: 

Pare che l'italiano sia diventato una interpretazione libera .... mo finiamola o davvero do via al flame  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## bsolar

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> mo finiamola o davvero do via al flame    

 

Ci devi solo provare...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## IgaRyu

ci devi solo provare... ah ah ah me sembri tanto uno di quei tenentini di primo pelo che mi facevo a colazione in caserma ah ah ah ah .. grazie mi hai ritirato su il morale con sta minaccia ah ah ah ah 

Joe

----------

## bsolar

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> ci devi solo provare... ah ah ah me sembri tanto uno di quei tenentini di primo pelo che mi facevo a colazione in caserma ah ah ah ah .. grazie mi hai ritirato su il morale con sta minaccia ah ah ah ah

 

Ovviamente stavo scherzando.  :Wink: 

CMQ mi sembra ora di lasciare la thread al suo topic originale (e qui non scherzo  :Smile:  ).

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Nella vita si DEVE solo fare una cosa: morire. Tutto il resto e' una scelta.

----------

## shev

 :Laughing:   siete fantastici, per due paroline buttate li distrattamente tra le piogge del nord ( così dicono... ) e il caldo del sud ( così dicono... ) avete innescato una reazione a catena davvero esilerante, vi voglio bene!   :Laughing: 

Cmq ognuno usi il metodo che preferisce, tanto in un modo o nell'altro si ottiene sempre lo stesso risultato. Aggiungo solo due cosette (basta che non si degeneri nei flame, non ne ho mai preso parte e non vorrei dare la soddisfazione a bsolar  :Wink:  ):

- la ricompilazione come si diceva ad inizio thread ha cmq motivo d'esistere anche se si mentengono "inavvertitamente" le vecchie impostazioni, poichè gran parte del lavoro degli hacker del kernel è volto anche a migliorare e raffinare le esistenti funzionalità, non solo ad aggiungerne (per le aggiunte esiste il ramo di sviluppo apposta)

- seconda cosa, io non ho mai usato make oldconfig, perchè in ogni caso non ricompilo mai "ciecamente" il kernel, ma prima vado di make menuconfig e lo rivedo opzione per opzione. Cmq ha ragione anche Joe, un make oldconfig (anche se non necessario) può risultare utile e cmq di male non ne fa.

In conclusione, abbiamo tutti le nostre ragioni e i nostri torti, quindi non stiamo qui a scannarci per così poco, non ne vale la pena. Adesso dite due Padre Nostro e un Ave o Maria e pentitevi   :Laughing: 

San /me si ritira a mani giunte in un angolo

----------

## bsolar

 *Shev wrote:*   

> In conclusione, abbiamo tutti le nostre ragioni e i nostri torti, quindi non stiamo qui a scannarci per così poco, non ne vale la pena. Adesso dite due Padre Nostro e un Ave o Maria e pentitevi  

 

Non dovevi tradurre la guida all'installazione?  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## shev

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non dovevi tradurre la guida all'installazione? 

 

Si, lo sto facendo, ma ogni tanto stacco o impazzisco  :Very Happy:  Cmq "zi badrone, ora dorno a lavorare, non bigghiare me grande gapo biango"  :Razz: 

----------

